# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Liever een constante piep in de oren dan doof zijn

## Leontien

Nu.nl:

"Een op de tien jongeren in Nederland heeft op jonge leeftijd een onherstelbare gehoorbeschadiging opgelopen. Dat meldt het actualiteitenprogramma Netwerk dinsdag op basis van de eerste gegevens van een onderzoek van het Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum."

Ik heb dit programma van de week gezien en ik was geschokt door het verhaal van een jongen. Hij was jarenlang blootgesteld geweest aan harde muziek en speelde gitaar in een band. Geleidelijk aan kreeg hij veel last van piep in de oren. Hij kon zelfs geen harde geluiden meer aanhoren. Af en toe speelde hij heel zacht gitaar. Het werd zo erg dat zijn leven ondragelijk werd en vorig jaar pleegde hij zelfmoord. Wat als een verrassing kwam voor zijn familie, want zij dachten dat het niet zo erg was.

Het blijkt dat er niets aan te doen is. Je blijft dus een constante piep in je oren te hebben. 

*Daarom vraag ik me af wat ik liever zou willen hebben; een constante piep in de oren waar je gek van kan worden of doofheid waarbij je nooit meer geluiden kan horen. Wat zou jij liever hebben?*


Bron: Nu.nl

----------


## yeppertje

Ik heb gestemd op het hebben van de constante piep.
Al jaren heb ik een piep(tinnitus) waarvoor geen oorzaak te vinden is. Bij tijd en wijle word ik er radeloos van, maar teoch moet ik er niet aan denken om volledig doof te zijn. Sterker nog,...dat is mijn grote angst, doof worden

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik zou ook liever een piep hebben dan doof zijn, met een constante piep kun je iig nog iets horen!

(al moet ik zeggen dat ik liever geen van beide heb hoor, maar als ik dan toch zou moeten kiezen..)

----------


## toselien

Ik leef ook al jaren lang met een nadrukkelijk geruis in mijn linker oor en verkies dit boven doof zijn. Voor mij is het draaglijk omdat het mij lukt het geluid de meeste tijd te negeren. Alleen bij anderen kan het zo luid aanwezig zijn, dat het onleefbaar wordt. Ik ken iemand die op aanraden van de KNO-arts gaat slapen met een iPod + koptelefoon. Hiermee lukt het haar uiteindelijk in slaap te komen, zonder zou dit onmogelijk lukken. Dit is heel zwaar voor haar en in zulke gevallen kan ik me voorstellen dat mensen er voor kiezen om dan maar doof te zijn. Eindelijk stilte ! Want zolang ik die ruis heb, is het nooit meer stil geweest in mijn hoofd.

----------


## CompuAddict

Als oud machinist in de 60er jaren wisten we nog niet veel van lawaaidoofheid, ik hoor sindsdien altijd een piep, maar kan verder goed horen, dus liever een piep dan stilte.

----------


## Louis Belgium

Louis,

Veel mensen die TINITUS hebben, hebben zich van het leven benomen !

Bekijk maar de statistieken hierover !!!!

----------


## dotito

Liefst geen één van beide maar, omdat ik moet kiezen zou ik toch liever een gepiep horen dan doof zijn.Al hoewel dat je van al dat gepiep op d'n duur ook gek word.

----------


## Louis Belgium

Let op ! Er zijn mensen op internet die beweren dat ze iets gevonden hebben om Tinnitus te GENEZEN bvb: Boeken met uitleg hoe..... Betaal eerst en ontvang "flauwe kul" of ontvang zelfs NIETS.
Er bestaan zelf pillen met garantie ; Na inname 3 maand ; Genezen !!!!!! 
Ik heb deze dure pillen in de U.S. gekocht en ingenomen doch er gebeurde niets en de
garantie: Op adres site was deze firma niet te vinden ! Werken onder andere namen.
Zo kan je ze niet terugvinden en procedure is te duur,dat weten zij ook !

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb geen constante piep in mijn oren en ik hoop ook niet dat ik die ooit zal krijgen, want ik ben bang dat als ik die wel zou krijgen ik gek zou worden omdat ik dat geluid dan niet zou kunnen negeren en tussen die statistieken beland waar Louis het over heeft en daarom zou ik dan toch denk ik liever kiezen voor doof zijn...
Ik kan het alfabet al in gebarentaal en er zijn tegenwoordig vele mogelijkheden voor dove mensen om toch mee te draaien op een fatsoenlijke manier in deze maatschappij!

Jammer dat er vroeger nooit aan lawaaidoofheid werd gedacht en vele mensen daar nu in zekere mate hinder van ondervinden  :Frown: 
Ik denk dat het aantal decibellen op sommige plekken (langs de snelweg, in de disco, bij muziek optredens en dergelijke) omlaag kan zodat we niet allemaal eindigen met een piep in onze oor en dat we anders oordopjes moeten dragen om onszelf te beschermen! Ik weet dat het er idioot uitziet als je bij een concert staat met oordopjes in, maar beter dat dan over 10 a 30 jaar er de lasten van ondervinden!

----------


## Louis Belgium

De overheid doet er ook niets aan !
Waarom geen preventieve regels opleggen tegen geluidshinder ???
Waarom het oorverdovend lawaai van muziek tijdens de dolle autoritten niet VERBIEDEN ener een boete voor uitschrijven. 
Minder risico voor ongelukken en tevens in het voordeel van gehoorprobleem in de toekomst voor de autobestuurder.
Op muziekfestivals, meer controle decibels, tevens in de cinemas !
Campagne tegen luid gebruik koptelefoons enz.... Dit is ook een vorm van besparing voor de politiekers in de toekomst ! (ziekteverzuim,hoortoestellen, hospitalisatie....enz).
Maar zover kijken deze heren politiekers nog niet ..... Later is voor een ander !

----------


## toselien

Onze, door de overheid in het leven geroepen zorgsame samenleving, heeft van ons gewilloze en van die overheid afhankelijke slachtoffers gemaakt. 
Wordt het niet eens tijd om weer zelf verantwoordelijk te worden voor ons eigen doen en laten ? Bovendien, zodra we met één vinger naar een ander wijzen, zijn er DRIE naar onszelf gericht !

----------


## Mickel

> Nu.nl:
> 
> "Een op de tien jongeren in Nederland heeft op jonge leeftijd een onherstelbare gehoorbeschadiging opgelopen. Dat meldt het actualiteitenprogramma Netwerk dinsdag op basis van de eerste gegevens van een onderzoek van het Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum."
> 
> Ik heb dit programma van de week gezien en ik was geschokt door het verhaal van een jongen. Hij was jarenlang blootgesteld geweest aan harde muziek en speelde gitaar in een band. Geleidelijk aan kreeg hij veel last van piep in de oren. Hij kon zelfs geen harde geluiden meer aanhoren. Af en toe speelde hij heel zacht gitaar. Het werd zo erg dat zijn leven ondragelijk werd en vorig jaar pleegde hij zelfmoord. Wat als een verrassing kwam voor zijn familie, want zij dachten dat het niet zo erg was.
> 
> Het blijkt dat er niets aan te doen is. Je blijft dus een constante piep in je oren te hebben. 
> 
> *Daarom vraag ik me af wat ik liever zou willen hebben; een constante piep in de oren waar je gek van kan worden of doofheid waarbij je nooit meer geluiden kan horen. Wat zou jij liever hebben?*
> ...


Ik lijd ook al meer dan 7 jaar aan tinnitus agv een lawaaitrauma. Ik ben hierdoor in een depressie geraakt. Nu jaren later kan ik er beter mee omgaan, maar er gaat geen dag voorbij dat ik er last van heb. Ik ben blij dat ik nog goed kan horen. Op het moment dat je slechthorend wordt gaat de piep niet weg. Nu maskeert de omgevingsgeluiden nog een deel van je piep.

Sterkte allemaal.

----------


## meneereddie

Als de constante piep wordt veroorzaakt door een onherstelbare gehoororgaanstoornis, wil ik liever doof zijn.

Wordt de constante piep veroorzaakt door iets neurologisch, of door een stagnerend bloedvat, of iets anders, heeft het naar mijn mening geen zin om doof te zijn.

----------


## jansmit

Ik ervaar een constante piep en een ruis aan de linkerzijde, waarschijnlijk te wijten aan een vorm van lawaaidoofheid veroorzaakt door jarenlange blootstelling aan een geluid niveau boven 120 DBa door mijn gewezen beroep als werktuigkundige op de koopvaardij. In de jaren 60 en 70 bestond er nauwelijks kennis omtrent de gevaren van blootstelling aan hoge geluiddruk en van bescherming was geen sprake. 
Ondanks de zeer onaangename piep en ruis verkies ik deze boven doof zijn.

----------

